# PSP2 as powerfull as PS3



## GundamXXX (Jan 13, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sony isn't going to take Nintendo's 3DS challenge lying down.
> 
> The format-holder is preparing a swift reveal for the true PlayStation Portable successor, due at Christmas. As was reported yesterday, the first announcement is pencilled in for January 27th.
> 
> ...



http://www.mcvuk.com/news/42499/PSP2-as-po...t-for-Q4-launch < Source


Well... its certainly a good progress theyve made. If its true then its good on em for making such a powerfull handheld


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 13, 2011)

powerful Handhelds are shit without  GAMES! lest wat and see if any of this is s true


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok, so what... battery life is going to be like 2mins of playing time then? Either that or you'll be carrying around a back pack with 2 car batteries and a power inverter in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Really tho I hope the battery life is decent if this is a true statement.


----------



## Zantheo (Jan 13, 2011)

And it'll probably be as  big as a PS3 too...


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 13, 2011)

Sony have about as good of a track record with their claims of power as Apple.

What this probably really means is that on a handhelds screen held at arms length the games look almost as good as a PS3 on a HDTV.


----------



## EJames2100 (Jan 13, 2011)

Been years since the PS3 has been released, new technology and etc... and from Sony it really wouldn't surprise me.

Although it'll be more like comparing the PSP to the PS2, close but not quite.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 13, 2011)

hm.. smells like a Wii emulator for a handheld.


----------



## Costello (Jan 13, 2011)

it makes sense if the screen is reasonably sized.
the PS3 needs major processing powers because it's supposed to be able to output 1080p, a resolution of 1920*1080
if the PSP2 screen resolution is just 640*320 as on some of the recent mobile phones (N8 iirc) then it needs about 1/3rd of the processing power of the PS3 to achieve the same graphics
of course thats purely theoretical, in practice many other factors need to be considered... but it makes sense to me.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2011)

I strongly doubt it's "as powerful as PS3" even if it is, it's still barely going to sell since it's going to have to be pretty big for at least one fan for all the power as all the features they plan on throwing onto it as well, as a strong battery or it's not going to be on long


----------



## KirovAir (Jan 13, 2011)

Not really.
PSP2 video chip is, according to rumors a Tegra 2-soc from Nvidia (28nm). Which is less than the PS3. Even when you calculate the smaller screen resolution with it. (It's still powerful, but no PS3 level)


----------



## Celice (Jan 13, 2011)

Unless something changes soon, this is bringing on the fall of videogames as most of us knew them.  There's no content, nothing new, and it's just pieces climbing atop pieces to no real goal or worth.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 13, 2011)

Of course It can display near PS3 visuals! You know why? duh duh smaller resolution/screen, doesn't need to render as much as the PS3 has to. Powerful no way, visual yes as this is Sony.


----------



## Dangy (Jan 13, 2011)

Lol, battery life. Unless they mean same Graphics/Resolution ratio.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 13, 2011)

You guys are always guesses and assumptions. Its best to wait for the fact answer. Oh brother.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 13, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Lol, battery life. Unless they mean same Graphics/Resolution ratio.


haha instead of Nintendo's half an hours playing warning as of 3D, Sony would have....

'Please be aware that Sony's PSP2 battery life lasts 5 minutes and do not forget to save every minute'


----------



## Dangy (Jan 13, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And saving would take over a minute. xD


----------



## granville (Jan 13, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> it makes sense if the screen is reasonably sized.
> the PS3 needs major processing powers because it's supposed to be able to output 1080p, a resolution of 1920*1080
> if the PSP2 screen resolution is just 640*320 as on some of the recent mobile phones (N8 iirc) then it needs about 1/3rd of the processing power of the PS3 to achieve the same graphics
> of course thats purely theoretical, in practice many other factors need to be considered... but it makes sense to me.


I would like to add that there's more to the PS3's power than just being able to output high quality HD graphics. The cell processor is sometimes used to calculate advanced physics and AI. Force Unleashed and GTA4 are good examples, both used some advanced physics engines which simulate realism in terms of how objects and people react to movement. I guess Crysis would be another such type game. I'm sure there are plenty more. Then advanced AI with smart enemies and NPC's, how they react to stuff happening to them (like if they sense a dangerous object flying towards them, they'll jump out of the way, or if they are falling and see a ledge, they'll try to grab on to save themselves).

So i'd have to say there's more than just the graphics at work in there. We'll see what Sony managed to pull off, but i somewhat doubt it's quite as powerful as PS3 in terns of everything. Maybe the games could look somewhat on par with the PS3 graphically, but i somewhat doubt it could pull off EVERYTHING the PS3 could do. At least with decent battery life. I don't mind being wrong though, would be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 13, 2011)

yes that's right sony focus on power as usual look who that's worked for you in the past


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 13, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> You guys are always guesses and assumptions. Its best to wait for the fact answer. Oh brother.



As the source said, Sony is making these claims to devs so its not guesses and assumptions in my books


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 13, 2011)

I remember people saying the same for the 3DS before the reveal. Didn't turn out true though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It'll probably be slightly more powerful than the wii, but look better due to the smaller screen


----------



## granville (Jan 13, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> I remember people saying the same for the 3DS before the reveal. Didn't turn out true though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True enough. That was IGN who started that bullshit rumor. No one believed them though lol! It was always a totally ridiculous statement. Not the first time they've done such a foolish thing though...


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 13, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> yes that's right sony focus on power as usual look who that's worked for you in the past



The PS3 was the first "most powerful this gen" console Sony has had. The PS1 and 2 where the bottom of the specs game in their generations.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 13, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He never said the claims were guesses and assumptions, he said people are making guesses and assumptions over this claim.


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like another money maker that's soon to go wrong.  If the ps3 was so high of a price where it the whole company was actually losing more than gaining more, then hopefully if their claims on this new handheld is true they learned from their mistakes.  If it's as powerful as the ps3, then the starting price will probably be as equal as well.  Looks like regardless of being more powerful 3ds will still kick it's ass with lower pricing.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 13, 2011)

Good I hope it's just as hackable too.


----------



## Berthenk (Jan 13, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wait, since when do we believe companies when they talk about super special awesome impossible shit that their future product can do?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey guys! Remember when Sony said that the PSP would be as powerful as the PS2? 

Yeah, I've heard this song and dance before.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 13, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Hey guys! Remember when Sony said that the PSP would be as powerful as the PS2?
> 
> Yeah, I've heard this song and dance before.


Still, the kind of games that run on the PSP are very comparable to PS2 games. Of course, that doesn't make their statement correct, but it means the PSP2 will be pretty powerful!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 13, 2011)

sony is hoping it wont be as insecure as the ps3
so much power... i dont think thts what sold the ps3. its all about the games and inviting good companies to make games esp with more than regular hardware (thesedays its important) to create new styles of gameplay
unless graphics can bring a hige change in gameplay (like ff13) it would be quite good


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 13, 2011)

What saved the PS3 from an early death was BluRay winning the format wars. Sony expected that sooner so they could mimic exactly the launch of the PS2. You know, buy it as a relatively cheap BD/DVD player then people will buy the games.


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Jan 13, 2011)

Can anybody say ff7,8,or9 remakes?! I can see that as a possibility, seeing as how Nintendo decided to remake games from the n64 era,  why not the ps1 era to show off sony's new handheld power.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 13, 2011)

Quoted for truth:



			
				Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> . I predict that this will sate even the most hardcore palettes, while beating the pants off of the PSP2's battery life. Which we all know that the PSP2 will be a graphics whoring, insanely powerful handheld, that is only mildly more portable because it must be tethered to the wall by a 20ft (at least!) charger.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 13, 2011)

@ Resolution lower argument:
They stated to developers that it is as *powerful* they didn't say _it looks just as good due to the screen being smaller._
If this were true, the PSP2 would require cooling systems and a battery big enough to kill you if you drop it on yourself. :/


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

I hate to break it to Sony and other people in the dark about this fact, but... 

*POWER =/= SUCCESS*

I expect that this system will be able to handle games with incredible graphics and amazing length, and I believe that developers and Sony will deliver games meeting these standards. I do however doubt the quality of these games and the replay value, assuming a single playthrough is bearable.

Also, in order for this system to be successful, it has to be able to play games for more that 15 minutes, which would require the equivalent of a nuclear reactor in terms of battery options.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 13, 2011)

It won't be as powerful as a PS3 but graphics may be identical and that's a lot easier to reproduce on a handheld with a lower resolution than something HD.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 13, 2011)

With great power comes great responsibility, and I doubt the PSP2 will be able to take up its responsibilities.


----------



## Gullwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone thinking that the battery will last for about 15 minutes??? Implementing a PS3 in a tiny screen is simply retarded... What can you do with all this power on such a screen? Sure a 42 inch 1080p TV screen is fine but a PS3-PSP is a stupid idea


----------



## Juanmatron (Jan 13, 2011)

Who's the fucking idiot who believe this shit?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 13, 2011)

Why would I want to wear oven mitts when playing on a handheld?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 13, 2011)

Jummatron said:
			
		

> Why would I want to wear oven mitts when playing on a handheld?


My brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its on the internet so it must be true


----------



## Midna (Jan 13, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> *POWER ? SUCCESS*


Fix'd.

Well in any case, this is great news. Nintendo has some good competition. Both will be driven to improve if their competition is harsh. And like any sensible person, I know that I can enjoy a PSP2 as much as a 3DS as long as it has the right games.

Edit: Although I'm hoping for a decent battery on both of them :\


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 13, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd again


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 13, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd yet again


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 13, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd the fix'd fix'd


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 13, 2011)

BALLS TO YOU, Sony.


----------



## Midna (Jan 13, 2011)

SHouldn't have expected any more from GBAtemp. Why such hostility? You can show hostility when we see the design, controls, and battery life. 
Sony says their portable has great graphics, all any of you can do is rip on Sony.
You're a total fanboy if you hate it just for coming from Sony. Personally, I'm very interested to see what sort of games it gets. I do suspect a lot of scaled down console ports, but I'll remain hopeful for now.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 13, 2011)

QUOTE(Sony @ Jan 13 2011 said:


> We claim that this rumor is false, we suck.


I know right.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 13, 2011)

i don't believe anything until the thing is officially revealed and can be proven. don't think that the handheld will be nearly as strong as the ps3. perhaps the games will just optically have an appearance that seems to be like that of the big brother, but that will not necessarily need an hardware as strong as that for the stationary console. we'll see


----------



## NiGHtS (Jan 13, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fox'd.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 13, 2011)

Final Fantasy XIII handheld???


----------



## Goli (Jan 13, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy XIII handheld???


Agito. It's already happening.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy XIII handheld???


Too bad it wouldn't really be portable.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 13, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> SHouldn't have expected any more from GBAtemp. Why such hostility? You can show hostility when we see the design, controls, and battery life.
> Sony says their portable has great graphics, all any of you can do is rip on Sony.
> You're a total fanboy if you hate it just for coming from Sony. Personally, I'm very interested to see what sort of games it gets. I do suspect a lot of scaled down console ports, but I'll remain hopeful for now.


You know, I would half way respect Sony if they wouldn't make bullshit claims, and would actually state what their console will actually be capable of. Only half way though because their PR is still shit talking mother fuckers. The only way to make a battery that could power a portable ps3 is one that has been made out of Carbon Tubes, and the research isn't coming even close to that.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 13, 2011)

Remember.... The PS2 can display Toy Story quality graphics!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 13, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interesting topic, though off topic.

The technology to build a real life light saber already exists, though what doesn't is the massive power that is required, and carbon nano tube based batteries would take care of that.


----------



## ecko (Jan 13, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant they just hook it up to a nuclear reactor?

OT: i highly doubt that psp2 is gonna be anywhere near the ps3's power.
maybe good graphics, but that's ofc because of a smaller screen


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 13, 2011)

Tigran said:
			
		

> Remember.... The PS2 can display Toy Story quality graphics!



...What does this have to do with the topic at hand?

And for all the haters, you're bashing Sony for trying to say it's powerful. Boo-hoo. People who realize that it may actually be really fucking powerful try to say "it has no gaems" (which it doesn't because it hasn't even been announced, derp) or will criticize battery life (which is still up in the air).

Also, "is as powerful as" and "looks equivalent too" usually seem to be the same thing in an average consumer's eyes. Some unknowing video game fan who isn't quite big on specs and just wants a PSP2 because he liked his PSP may pick one up, turn it on, and go "Wow this thing looks as good as the PS3!" If it looks as good as a PS3 in terms of graphics then I don't really care about its power, provided it can run games.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jan 13, 2011)

Tigran said:
			
		

> Remember.... The PS2 can display Toy Story quality graphics!



In a GCI.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 13, 2011)

as powerful as the ps3?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what's the battery life???  five minutes!?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's funny that you called his post off topic, when it was actually quite relevant, and then posted this.


----------



## Devin (Jan 13, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> as powerful as the ps3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Optimistic are we? EBL is 4 minutes. It'll take a minute to boot up the XMB.


----------



## Goofy Time (Jan 13, 2011)

Just be region free and support PSP games and I'll buy it.

A PSP successor that totally ignores the PSP out now will piss off a _lot_ of people who still are putting noteworthy games out on it, like XSeed, Falcom, and Square-Enix.


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 13, 2011)

probably just so powerful that they can port ps3 games
sucky battery life, again just stupid ports and in the end, ppl are going to buy it for homebrew and multimedia

though i'm actually looking forward to what hardware it'll have
and most importantly, how are they going to make games available, certainly they won't use cartridges, now...another sucky optical disk of theirs or risky download?
take a guess....


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

RNorthex said:
			
		

> probably just so powerful that they can port ps3 games
> sucky battery life, again just stupid ports and in the end, ppl are going to buy it for homebrew and multimedia
> 
> though i'm actually looking forward to what hardware it'll have
> ...


Hooray!

PSPGo2!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 13, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's funny that you didn't get that I was saying my post was off topic.

Now, on topic...and i'm saying that because what I'm about to say is on topic, and not now or ever referring to the post above.

Signed, Twinretro


In the consumer's eyes, yes, "as powerful as" and "looks like" is interchangeable, but on a technical standpoint it would be completely false. Sony claimed that the PSP would achieve PS2-level graphics, and it failed on both counts (In the consumers eyes, and by pure hardware specs) If their intention was to say what appears on the screen is comparable to what you would see on the PS3, they really could have worded it differently. 

All in all, I think they're just blowing smoke up our asses.


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 13, 2011)

Sony always lies about the alleged power of their hardware.

Emotion engine = all bullshit

Power of the Cell = Additional bullshit

PSP = Just below the graphics of the PS2

I'm really excited about PSP2 but I seriously doubt this hype inflated claim. After all, this is Sony were talking about. No company has lied to the public more than Sony. (Now that I think about it, I'd like to start a topic on that very subject...)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 13, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Sony always lies about the alleged power of their hardware.
> 
> Emotion engine = all bullshit
> 
> ...



fixed that for you.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 13, 2011)

Let's hope to be a superb system!!!


----------



## Arp1 (Jan 13, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> godreborn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well duh, battery life isn't a problem since all the hardcore gamers will sit down with their charger plugged into the wall!


----------



## nutella (Jan 13, 2011)

WTF is with all the PSP hate? Jesus Christ, the damn thing hasn't even been announced yet! So Sony makes a claim that is technically impossible. Is it really a big deal?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Arp1 said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the hardcore gamers probably aren't 12 years old and have places to go.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 13, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> WTF is with all the PSP hate? Jesus Christ, the damn thing hasn't even been announced yet! *So Sony makes a claim that is technically impossible.* Is it really a big deal?



Consumer hears about the PSP2
Sony Says it will be as powerful as the PS3
Consumer gets excited
Sony announces PSP2
Consumer froths at the mouth waiting for the release date
Sony Releases PSP2
Consumer buys PSP2, and claims made by sony don't add up.
Consumer sells PSP2, and buys 3DS after raging quietly to himself


----------



## Wintrale (Jan 13, 2011)

All I can think is that it'll have an even worse battery life than the 3DS... The PSP was pretty terrible in that department, too. I wonder if Sony'll be able to do much with third party developers, though... They're all in love with the 3DS, aren't they?


----------



## Goli (Jan 13, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> WTF is with all the PSP hate? Jesus Christ, the damn thing hasn't even been announced yet! So Sony makes a claim that is technically impossible. Is it really a big deal?
> It's GBAtemp. What did you expect? I think the only place where all these silly people haven't ruined a PSP thread is here, and only because of my little warning beforehand QUOTEAlso, if you're a DS fanboy and you're gonna post some crap like "sony sucks", "the psp has no gaemz lul" or "ds ftw", don't.


Also, where can I find a PS1 that has games that look slighty worse than this, or this?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 13, 2011)

It can be as powerful as the PS3. Handleheld are far from being there yet.

Unless, they mean it can render the same visuals, then it might be possible, but with lower resolution, lower fps, lower of pretty much every other technical aspect you could think of.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 13, 2011)

3DS goes first and has imo better games (more and better good franchises, look at psp) (BTW: i grew up with PSX but didn't have great games for it so then I switched to Nintendo because I think they're better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Goli (Jan 13, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> *3DS goes first and has imo better games* (i grew up with PSX but didn't have great games for it so then I switched to Nintendo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...except we don't know what games the PSP2 has.


----------



## lilbro (Jan 13, 2011)

I hope it is as powerful as the PS3. That would make it cost near 1000 dollars a piece so no one would buy it.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 13, 2011)

Arp1 said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It defeats the purpose then of being PORTABLE.


----------



## dragon574444 (Jan 13, 2011)

And costs twice as much!


----------



## nutella (Jan 13, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> nutella said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you're absolutely retarded if you buy a PSP2 just because you once heard Sony claim that it was as powerful as a PS3.


----------



## Gitaroo (Jan 13, 2011)

PS3 tech is pretty damn old, even laptop has a much more powerful GPU than PS3 and 360. But I wouldnt be surprise if Sony sell it for 500-600, market it like a ipad, a  tablet + hardcore gaming device. Since the earlier report also say that its has biggest screen than PSP, the size should be bigger too.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 13, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one said the average consumer was intelligent.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 13, 2011)

It's one of the very few statements Sony has personally made, and as it is right now, little is expected of it being correct with how their current track record goes in terms of pre-launch information.


----------



## nutella (Jan 13, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> nutella said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to be intelligent to know that. If a consumer bought a PSP2 for the aforementioned reason, they would have bought it anyway regardless of whether Sony made that statement or not. This statement has no influence on a consumer's choice because they were either smart enough to know that it's not true or they were dumb enough to buy a PSP2 anyway, even if Sony had never stated it was as powerful as a PS3.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 13, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would beg to differ. If it had no influence whatsoever Sony would have quietly kept it to themselves.


----------



## nutella (Jan 13, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I would beg to differ. If it had no influence whatsoever Sony would have quietly kept it to themselves.


Or maybe, perhaps, they're just feeding the hype. They aren't yet advertising they're product to lure people to buy it, they're just building it up to what we can suspect is the official announcement. But Sony's claim in itself will not convince anyone to buy a PSP2.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It most certainly will.
There are a lot of graphics whores out there.

Sony's not dumb, they know what to say.


----------



## nutella (Jan 13, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> nutella said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see one person say that they weren't even considering buying the PSP2 before, but they are now completely based on Sony's claim. The "average" consumer is not as dumb as you think. You confuse average with the most dumb people out there. This is really straying away from my first question, which was "Is this really a big deal?" I still fail to see why it is.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know those warnings on products that you assume would be common sense, like "Don't eat the plastic food"?
Those are put there for the safety of the average consumer.


----------



## nutella (Jan 13, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> You know those warnings on products that you assume would be common sense, like "Don't eat the plastic food"?
> Those are put there for the safety of the average consumer.


No, they're put there so they don't get sued by some idiot who was dumb enough to actually do it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So there are dumb consumers?

Consumers who eat plastic food might be dumb enough to buy a system based on a statement that the *manufacturer *said.


----------



## nutella (Jan 13, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> So there are dumb consumers?
> 
> Consumers who eat plastic food might be dumb enough to buy a system based on a statement that the *manufacturer *said.


Are there enough of them for it to be a big deal?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly.

Like I said, there are a lot of graphics whores out there. (Just ask the PlayStation forums).


----------



## nutella (Jan 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> nutella said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So all graphics whores are the equivalent of the dumb consumers who eat plastic food?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't that obvious?


----------



## nutella (Jan 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Wasn't that obvious?


Hey, I still don't believe it, but I'll take that as a joke and leave it at that. We cool?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were once not cool?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 14, 2011)

Is their statement true? We don't know, but everyone who has read that statement now has it in their minds. It could even be an initial ploy against the 3DS, which many people are already set out to get.


----------



## nutella (Jan 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> nutella said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe. Just making sure. Sure seemed like a pointless argument to me though.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most arguments are.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 14, 2011)

That is the only thing that SONY has to offer: more "pooweeeer"
The ps1 ps2 ps3 are all the same with "power" enchacements and up-do-date disc storage medium

Although that.... good games make a good console and, to be honest, the ps1 and ps2 are great consoles! that’s because the games! not the poweeeeerrrrr

SONY... could you come up with something new? all this talk about power and graphics is getting old and annoying. Really... change something, or at least don’t say anymore: "the next console/handheld will have better graphics” we already know that.


----------



## mangaTom (Jan 14, 2011)

Saying that it is as powerful as a PS3 could be misleading.Even I can interpret it in many ways.Though let's just see how the competition turns out because I'll probably buying them both.(i'll probably wait for a year for "PSP2" after it's released since I know it's priced like hell.)

On a last note:
After all it's a Sony,they they specialize in

Make.Believe


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 14, 2011)

How long will that thing even last with that power? 30 seconds?

The thing'll probably be priced around $600 upon release, I'll most likely end up buying the Nintendo 3DS.


----------



## Midna (Jan 14, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're wrong. I'm still in school, and I know that a great deal of my friends base game and system value on graphics. Ask Xbox or PS3? Response is opinion on superior graphics. State favourite game is for system before PS3/360, get strange look. You overestimate the world, my friend.

And given the PSP2 isn't out or even announced, and we have no info on games, battery or controls, stop hatin.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Jan 14, 2011)

I still think 3DS wins.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 14, 2011)

power isn't everything



			
				Midna said:
			
		

> You're wrong. I'm still in school, and I know that a great deal of my friends base game and system value on graphics. Ask Xbox or PS3? Response is opinion on superior graphics.
> well that proves it both you and your friends are gfx whores and not gamers
> 
> 
> ...



they don't know how they have to wait for nintendo to come up with something NEW than steal borrow the idea and add more pooweeeer!


----------



## Narayan (Jan 14, 2011)

ahh, how come i only hear rumors? and no actual vid/pic. i demand proof. 

i guess all sony can do is bluff?


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 14, 2011)

The thing about handhelds is they only have to produce images at 1/4 or less the resolution of there console counterpart. Think about your PC, if you have a shitty GPU but turn the resolution down to 640x480 or 400x320 the frame rate will be epic despite the lack of power.

So no, the handheld will never need to be as powerful as the console however, on the shitty little screen you could say the game quality is comparable.

Edit: Also remember to go from one resolution to another you need to square the number of pixels that need to be displayed. This roughly means each time you double the resolution you will need 4x the amount of power.


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 14, 2011)

battery life. graphic. i think it will not be as powerful as PS3. how about its graphic? same resolution as PSP?


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 14, 2011)

Question to Sony:

WHERE IS THE INNOVATION?


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 14, 2011)

I think this is Sony's attempt to look better than the 3DS. Not. Gonna. Happen. 

3DS is innovative.


----------



## prowler (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll probably get a PSP2 over a 3DS.

IMO Sony wins in handheld gaming.

Edit:
I've got both a NDS and PSP and I have spent more time on my PSP than my NDS (I've owned a DS since it was released then got a DS lite). There is some good games for DS but the decent games that are on the DS don't appeal to me while on the PSP, I can have decent looking action type games (T3B, Monster Hunter) and I know everything is changing with the 3DS but it's just 3D with updated graphics that are already looking like that on the PSP.

Don't like my opinion? Deal. With. It.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jan 14, 2011)

Well... If this follows in suit of past trends... PS4 is going to have brain raping graphics...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 14, 2011)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> Question to Sony:
> 
> WHERE IS THE INNOVATION?



Who the fuck cares.

Video game systems from the NES to probably last gen have all been about making a more powerful system, essentially an upgrade. We had the NES, and then they made the "Super" NES, a console that has new games and is more powerful. Then there was the Nintendo 64 (again, more powerful, new games). For Sony, there was the Playstation, which was succeeded by the Playstation 2 (new games, more power), which was then succeeded by the Playstation 3 (more power, new games). For handhelds, the Gameboy was succeeded by the Gameboy Advance (more power, new games). Now that things are about "touch screens" and "motion controls", people cry for "more innovation". Does it even matter? I don't care how my games are played, I just care how good they are. I don't really need some fancy new control scheme to play them or a touchscreen or motion controls or 3D, I just want a device that plays them and plays them well. If you really care so much about how "different" the system is compared to how good it actually is then you're just worse than a graphics whore. You're an innovation whore, congratulations.

Oh, and for the record, when Sony tries to apply "innovative" concepts to their systems, we get everyone calling them copycats. Touchscreen on the PSP2? OH THEY COPIED NINTENDO/APPLE! Motion controls on the PS3? OH THEY COPIED NINTENDO. Even fucking 3D on the PS3, even when it came BEFORE the 3DS was announced? OH THEY COPIED FROM NINTENDO.

tl;dr: Innovation whores are just as bad as graphics whores. Maybe even worse.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 14, 2011)

As 'Guild MC' has stated, there lies the problem. Screw graphics and innovation comparisons. It comes down to which one has the games that you want to play?  

Crystal ball time?

Oh! And stating that any hand held has the power of a console is fricking ridiculous.


----------



## XLarge (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh whatever. Nintendo will win the handheld wars anyways, they always have. The graphics the 3DS produces are good enough for me. I will wait until the lite version b4 buying one.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 14, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually the average consumer is my mom buying something for my little brother for christmas of his birthday and when someone sais the word "PSP2 has better gfx then 3DS"  she will buy that one. Why? Because people are dumb and have a tendacy to go for Bigger = Better... its all very Americanized (dont you start bitching at me if youre american, its a powerword)

A friend of mine bought the PSP on launch day and when I showed my DS he lol'ed at me saying "GFX PWN ON PSP"
He is an average consumer.

Ill give you another example, back in the day they used to sell graphiccards differently. Theyd put up a sign "9200XT with 1GB RAM!!!!! Only 50 USD!!!" Everyone bough it. You know why? Bigger is better. The 9200XT was a SHITTY card and for a tiny bit more you could buy a better card but with less RAM, did anyone do that? Hardly because Bigger = Better


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 14, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Actually the average consumer is my mom buying something for my little brother for christmas of his birthday and when someone sais the word "PSP2 has better gfx then 3DS"  she will buy that one. Why? Because people are dumb and have a tendacy to go for Bigger = Better... its all very Americanized (dont you start bitching at me if youre american, its a powerword)
> 
> A friend of mine bought the PSP on launch day and when I showed my DS he lol'ed at me saying "GFX PWN ON PSP"
> He is an average consumer.


That is true in some instances but look at the Wii. I don't think many people were under the delusion that it had great graphics on release. It just made more sense for families and as a result out sold the other two. Many years on and still with young kids and um... old people, our Wii still gets more on time than the 360.


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 14, 2011)

History proved time and again that simply putting the ' most ' powerful handled out there isn't enough to make it a success.
Look at the history of the Game Boy, and how it won against powerful adversaries that had more memory, color backlit displays and higher resolution.
Heck even the underpowered DS is miles ahead of the PSP in terms of variety of software and exclusive games.
And you know why ? Because when they launch an handled that's nearly as powerful as their home console counterparts, developers get lazy and simply port over their games, forgetting that portable gaming is a totally different beast.
Look at the Nintendo handleds, always underpowered, and yet because of the limitations , developers are forced to use their imagination and creativity and manage to pull out the best games ever conceived !
Also a less powerful system it's easier to develop for.
How many indie devs take on the risks and financial commitment to develop for the PS3 these days anyway ? You can't offer that much power and scare devs away......
So not to be biased, but Sony is still going the wrong route, by releasing the " most powerful system " yet again.
When they will learn ?


----------



## Jolan (Jan 14, 2011)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> ...Heck, even the underpowered DS is miles ahead of the PSP in terms of variety of software...


Sorry for taking a quote out of context, but I laughed a lot.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, cause you know people are going to spend a fortune for a portable PS3 that has no games, start saving now because it's going to cost you quite a lot if it's true. I am willing to bank that the new PSP will be over 500 dollars.


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Jan 14, 2011)

Celice said:
			
		

> Unless something changes soon, this is bringing on the fall of SONY as most of us knew them.  There's no content, nothing new, and it's just pieces climbing atop pieces to no real goal or worth.


Fixed

Sony's psp sequel will have to compete heavily as 3d-less glasses is the brink of technology [which Nintendo first claimed the idea for gaming handhelds]. How can you top this? Think about it for a sec. The only way would be to clone it and slap a Sony logo.

I'm pressuming that when they were about to release the psp successor at last years e3 [2010] they saw nintendo's weapon unveiled first. They knew what they had was shit. 

So what else can their sony's engineering team come up with? Touchscreen? Industry Standard. Gyroscope implementation? Also standard. Accelerometer?

Do you see my point? Higher graphics is not 'innovation' if thats what there planning on by wowing consumers. Better graphics does not make fun, it plays a role in fun...


----------



## Law (Jan 14, 2011)

Hopefully it'll be gimmick free. I just want to play some damn games.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 14, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Actually the average consumer is my mom buying something for my little brother for christmas of his birthday and when someone sais the word "PSP2 has better gfx then 3DS"  she will buy that one. Why? Because people are dumb and have a tendacy to go for Bigger = Better... its all very Americanized (dont you start bitching at me if youre american, its a powerword)
> 
> A friend of mine bought the PSP on launch day and when I showed my DS he lol'ed at me saying "GFX PWN ON PSP"
> He is an average consumer.
> ...


totally agree
the same happens with american cars... always above 3.0 L? really?
sony is like the american muscle industry


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 14, 2011)

Why put any media capability like that in a game system. It's a game system, not a music or a video player or a photo viewer.

If you want the kind of system that do those but suck in the gaming department, go get an ipod.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Why put any media capability like that in a game system. It's a game system, not a music or a video player or a photo viewer.
> 
> If you want the kind of system that do those but suck in the gaming department, go get an ipod.


I love this post so much.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe if they'd concentrate on what the system should do, which is gaming, instead of those worthless gimmick, it wouldn't suck. PSP would probably have been better.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 15, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> I'll probably get a PSP2 over a 3DS.
> 
> IMO Sony wins in handheld gaming.
> 
> ...


IMO, If everyone had the same opinion as yours, the PSP would sell more than the NDS and it's variants.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 15, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> prwlr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucks for Sony that his opinion isn't fact.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 15, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> prwlr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMO, If everyone had the same opinion as his, the global IQ would drop significantly.


----------



## nutella (Jan 15, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Actually *the average consumer is my mom* buying something for my little brother for christmas of his birthday and when someone sais the word "PSP2 has better gfx then 3DS"  she will buy that one. Why? Because people are dumb and have a tendacy to go for Bigger = Better... its all very Americanized (dont you start bitching at me if youre american, its a powerword)
> 
> A *friend of mine* bought the PSP on launch day and when I showed my DS he lol'ed at me saying "GFX PWN ON PSP"
> *He is an average consumer.*
> ...


So which one is it? Is the average consumer a graphics whore or a mum, because they are totally difference demographics. Why do games like Petz sell? It sure as hell isn't the graphics whore buying them, it's the mum. I know a lot of graphics whores too, okay. Trust, as annoying and stupid as I think they are, they're not stupid enough to go on one statement Sony made on an unannounced system unless they are really drilling it into advertisement or press conferences. If that Kevin Butler guy said it in and advertisement, then hell yeah, graphics whores will be all over that shit.

But this statement is not what the average consumer is going to hear. The system isn't even announced. The people who are going to hear it are the people on internet forums who check gaming news everyday, not the average consumer. I still stand by that this statement will not have a huge impact unless it is burrowed into strong advertisement. Perhaps a lot of graphics whores did hear this statement already, but if they did they are going to be searching for as much proof as they can until this system is released. By the time it is released, they would have realized Sony's telling total BS.

I know that sounded confusing, because it did to me. I'm really bad at explaining things, so I apologize. I guess to sum it up is that graphics whores were bound to buy the PSP2 regardless of whether Sony made this statement or not.

EDIT: To clarify, I don't disagree with you, I just think that whatever Sony said, it's not going to impact greatly on sales this early into the game.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jan 15, 2011)

Get the new PSP if you want to empty your wallet... thrice for like, 3 hours of gameplay per 10 hour charge... Seriously though, who cares? If they improve the analog nub and attain a lot of better games (PSP's library was lame) and set a good price point, they might get near Nintendo. Either way, I'm probably getting one of these.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 15, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> totally agree
> the same happens with american cars... always above 3.0 L? really?
> sony is like the american muscle industry



Not quite true. Sony don't need 6.0L+ forced induction to get above 200 bhp.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 15, 2011)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> Get the new PSP if you want to empty your wallet... thrice for like, 3 hours of gameplay per 10 hour charge... Seriously though, who cares? If they improve the analog nub and attain a lot of better games (PSP's library was lame) and set a good price point, they might get near Nintendo. Either way, I'm probably getting one of these.


you missed steal the 3d tech


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 15, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Yeah, cause you know people are going to spend a fortune for a portable PS3 that has no games, start saving now because it's going to cost you quite a lot if it's true. I am willing to bank that the new PSP will be over 500 dollars.


And you know it's not gonna have any good games how exactly?

There's no point in making statements that there aren't going to be any good games, since you don't know.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 15, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> totally agree
> the same happens with american cars... always above 3.0 L? really?
> sony is like the american muscle industry



Sounds like Australia, most cars are around the 3.0L mark. Came to the UK and found most of 1.8 and 2.0L cars seems to have more go, go figure.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 15, 2011)

yep the day of the big car is OVER


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2011)

Neo_Ch!p said:
			
		

> Do you see my point? Higher graphics is not 'innovation' if thats what there planning on by wowing consumers. Better graphics does not make fun, it plays a role in fun...
> 
> Your point is just stupid.
> 
> ...



Probably surmises what any good sensed gamer should think. I don't care what controls it or what new tech is on it, if it plays a good game then you shouldn't care.

And if you're gonna say "OH WELL IT HAS NO GAMES" then you're retarded. It hasn't even been announced yet.


----------



## TankedThomas (Jan 15, 2011)

There is no way it'll be as powerful as a PS3. Sure, everything will be relative to the size, such as the fact that it has a smaller screen, but it's still gonna have to be bigger than your average notebook computer to prevent a meltdown after half an hour of gameplay, and to house a battery capable of powering the thing. Like I said, it'll all be relative to the size, but if the 3DS has a shit battery life because of rendering images on the screen twice (the 3D effect), the tag mode, and Gamecube-, POSSIBLY Wii-level power, then the PSP2 battery life will be crippled if they try to make it as powerful as a PS3, which I doubt is even possible in such a small space anyway.

I think a good example here is to look at computers. Notebooks are crap. To be honest, I find them pointless. Laptops are pretty powerful, some even housing two HDDs and fans today, but then compare that to a top-of-the-line desktop computer and they're NOTHING. The way I see it, the PS3 compared to the PSP2 is like comparing a laptop to a notebook - the way I see it, there is a smaller gap between desktops and laptops than there is between laptops and notebooks. That said, laptops still have nothing on desktop computers. But the PS3 is huge and still overheats. The PS3 Slim is as small as they could get the damn thing. Any smaller and it'd kill itself with too much heat too quickly.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got to +1 this. I mean Nintendo may be the masters of controller innovation, there's a reason all the "normal" control pads are basically SNES pads with extra shoulder buttons and analogue sticks. But it's not because of the start and select buttons or D-Pads people liked the NES. It was the innovation in the gameplay itself. They may have an habit of using the same tired franchises but my God can they still pack them with innovative gameplay. Now I don't believe Sony have that skill but they do pull in a lot of 3rd parties with. Lets see if they can encourage them to innovate instead of taking a safe bet.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 15, 2011)

As I said earlier the PS2P doesn't have to output a 1920 x 1080 image nor does it need to have bandwidth to cope with the huge textures required for the larger resolutions. The resolution will probably only be around 600 x XXX so it only has to do about 1/10th the work of its big brother.


----------



## ecko (Jan 15, 2011)

TCJJ said:
			
		

> I think a good example here is to look at computers. Notebooks are crap. To be honest, I find them pointless. Laptops are pretty powerful, some even housing two HDDs and fans today, but then compare that to a top-of-the-line desktop computer and they're NOTHING. The way I see it, the PS3 compared to the PSP2 is like comparing a laptop to a notebook - the way I see it, there is a smaller gap between desktops and laptops than there is between laptops and notebooks. That said, laptops still have nothing on desktop computers. But the PS3 is huge and still overheats. The PS3 Slim is as small as they could get the damn thing. Any smaller and it'd kill itself with too much heat too quickly.


wait...dont you mean netbooks instead notebooks?
and they're quite useful for...well, browsing while on the way.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 15, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> As I said earlier the PS2P doesn't have to output a 1920 x 1080 image nor does it need to have bandwidth to cope with the huge textures required for the larger resolutions. The resolution will probably only be around 600 x XXX so it only has to do about 1/10th the work of its big brother.



Not really. It used to be so simple to work out with fixed pipeline graphics chipsets, but dropping the resolution doesn't help as much with fully programmable pipelines.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Do you ever have a clue what you're talking about or do you just spew typed diarrhea?


in 6 months time when sony decides to release the psp2 revision and it has 3D tech than come back here and we'll talk


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what makes the PSP2 a Notebook and not a laptop? It's a portable and possibly relatively powerful system (probably not up to PS3 on power but odds are it'll have enough power to make games that look as good as PS3 games). And that's not exactly a good comparison either. It's like calling a Wii a "desktop" and a DS a "laptop" or "notebook". The DS, though, has a completely different slew of games and operations than a Wii. Same with a PSP to a PS3. PSPs aren't portable PS3's, they're just as unique a handheld as the DS is to the Wii. Different games, different control schemes, different functions.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 15, 2011)

_*Off-topic portion removed_

Ontopic: Im going to give Sony the benefit of the doubt, something I hardly do, and say the PSP2 will be a nice system. They will also learn from their mistakes and possibly make is PSP Go like with additional storage and the option to buy memory sticks or insert SD cards and still include regular physical games. Perhaps something Steam like so you can buy the game in the store and download it to keep it nice and unscratchified?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> So on one hand you want Sony to do want Nintendo's doing,


um i've never said that ever


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But seeing you're usual slander I can instantly see you going "wow sonys so unoriginal i mean cmon they cant think of there own ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




".

Either way you just like slinging shit that you have no real point of slinging. Sony makes good games. They make good consoles. If you think otherwise then too bad.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Sony makes good games.
> wait sony makes games? oh you mean ape escape yes and they havn't made a GOOD game after that in years.
> 
> 
> ...


1 time they did before the GFX whores decided that good games need more poweeeeeer and BLOOM


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, you just have no taste in games.

There's nothing wrong with a game looking good. Graphics don't make the games, but hey, if a game looks pretty, it sure helps the game play better. There's plenty of good looking games (PS3, Xbox 360, whatever) that are excellent. Honestly I'm quite sad I don't own a PS3 myself.

You always pride yourself on being a "true gamer" but you have a shit taste in games. You spend so much effort bashing other consoles while if you were a REAL gamer you'd accept that every console has pros and cons and every console has great games. Honestly this is a generation where every console is worth having.

Looking at Sony's consoles...

- PSX: Amazing console, I'd say it beats the N64 any day. Sure it doesn't have Zelda or Perfect Dark but it's got such a great library.
- PS2: Highest selling console and rightly so. So many good games. While Spyro and Crash were sadly phased out we got Jak and Ratchet, which are worthy successors. Then there's God of War, Devil May Cry, MGS2 and 3, more RPGs (I know FF fans go bonkers over X, even though it looks shitty in terms of plot and characters), etc.
- PS3: I can't really see how you can REALLY hate this system. Jak was phased out for Uncharted (not really the same vibe but it's the studios flagship now) and Ratchet's still there. God of War 3's there, LittleBigPlanet, MGS4, GT5 (although I always found GT to be pretty boring), etc. And hey, if not you still got a Bluray player out of it, whoopie.
- PSP: It's not bad at all. God of War games are pretty good on it, Ratchet got a good game on it as well. Jak games are meh but aren't that bad. Peace Walker is amazing, it probably has the best Puzzle Quest iteration (since I found the graphics and portability combined outweigh the DS and console versions, although I haven't tried the PC one). Also got some nice Persona remakes/ports (whatever they are), ability to play PSX games on-the-go, and it has some decent media functions (music, movies, internet (although the browser is shitty as hell), RSS, etc). It's just unfortunate that it's such a dried up system now, but buying it for the titles it has is worth it.

I don't go ga-ga over Sony, I just like my PSP and I'm sick of people giving shit to Sony that's completely undeserved.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Jan 15, 2011)

Heres how I see the 3 major console companies right about now.
Picture the Triforce
Power - Sony
Wisdom - Microsoft
Courage - Nintendo


Power being Sony is pretty self explanatory they're power crazed. think that just because they have some good specs they'll sell. overall pretty naive.

Wisdom for Microsoft, well I figure they played things smart went with some good graphics and a great online system to attract consumers. but is usually playing it safe when it comes to unexplored areas of innovation usually waiting for courage to take the chance and then seeing how it plays out for them before joining.

Courage for Nintendo, being the first to pioneer new innovative tech as corresponding to video games. they took a chance and profited while making tons of new 
customers along the way, trouncing Power in sales and saving Wisdom from the evil clutches of Power.

Ok so some of that isn't very true, but for the most part I think it is.


----------



## Bunie (Jan 15, 2011)

pocchama1996 said:
			
		

> Heres how I see the 3 major console companies right about now.
> Picture the Triforce
> Power - Sony
> Wisdom - Microsoft
> Courage - Nintendo


I say Microsoft is all 3. They released the Kinect, something nobody thought would sell. And they've sold over 7 million of them. they where sold out in stores here. I myself even got one lolol. You have to have courage to come up with something new, go mad with power to want to release something so lame, and be wise enough to make it sell amazingly well, even with such a small lineup of launch titles. it didn't even include a free gold card.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 15, 2011)

I think Nintendo deserves Wisdom too


----------



## pocchama1996 (Jan 15, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> pocchama1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Id think that too only if it were true the world would be in chaos. seeing as Microsoft is a terrible person surely them acquiring all 3 triforces would be catastrophic. and thus somebody else must have the others.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 15, 2011)

pocchama1996 said:
			
		

> Bunie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This whole triforce discussion sounds like a terrible fanfic.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Jan 15, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> This whole triforce discussion sounds like a terrible fanfic.



Theoretical "Bob's Second Game "?


----------



## Law (Jan 15, 2011)

The real question is: Which console would Link buy, and why?

1000 word essay.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Jan 15, 2011)

Link would buy them all, as Link is Link and Link bombs Dodongos and doesn't afraid of anything.
Except bombing random walls and having to pay 100 rupee fines after working so hard to find the moblin hideouts to pay for his new 360 after the old one RROD'd

Just realized how severely this has gone off topic.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

>


That is why you failed..
--- end of line ---


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 15, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone that can call Guild a Graphics whore doesn't know a damn thing about Guild. Just saying.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 16, 2011)

TCJJ said:
			
		

> There is no way it'll be as powerful as a PS3. Sure, everything will be relative to the size, such as the fact that it has a smaller screen, but it's still gonna have to be bigger than your average notebook computer to prevent a meltdown after half an hour of gameplay, and to house a battery capable of powering the thing. Like I said, it'll all be relative to the size, but if the 3DS has a shit battery life because of rendering images on the screen twice (the 3D effect), the tag mode, and Gamecube-, POSSIBLY Wii-level power, then the PSP2 battery life will be crippled if they try to make it as powerful as a PS3, which I doubt is even possible in such a small space anyway.
> 
> I think a good example here is to look at computers. Notebooks are crap. To be honest, I find them pointless. Laptops are pretty powerful, some even housing two HDDs and fans today, but then compare that to a top-of-the-line desktop computer and they're NOTHING. The way I see it, the PS3 compared to the PSP2 is like comparing a laptop to a notebook - the way I see it, there is a smaller gap between desktops and laptops than there is between laptops and notebooks. That said, laptops still have nothing on desktop computers. But the PS3 is huge and still overheats. The PS3 Slim is as small as they could get the damn thing. Any smaller and it'd kill itself with too much heat too quickly.


I think the 3DS uses the NDS Lite battery.. I just wish battery tech would advance quicker.. Damn you lame LI-ONs or NI-MHs.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## lolzed (Jan 16, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> *snip


that's so random


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 17, 2011)

If it's as powerful as a PS3, please give me a control layout that matches it also. That means 4 shoulder buttons. The PSP had PS2 level graphics but had less buttons than a PS1 controller


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 17, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> If it's as powerful as a PS3, please give me a control layout that matches it also. That means 4 shoulder buttons. The PSP had PS2 level graphics but had less buttons than a PS1 controller



More buttons means less portable.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 17, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well as long as they continue to port games over(from the consoles), it will lacking in controls, I will rather just play them on a console with more buttons, unless sony will allow you to output to tv via hdmi and use an external controller.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 17, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This would also defeat the purpose of a PORTABLE console.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 17, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes it would, but they better not port over games that need more buttons.


----------

